# feelfree lure 11.5



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

im looking at purchasing a new kayak either the jackson cuda or i got my eye on one of those new feel free lure 11.5. they seem pretty nice and have some good reviews but i sat in a jackson cooda and my back pain went right away. the feelfree doesnt seem to have as high of a seat back but i know sometimes that doesnt always matter. anyone have one of these feelfree's that could give me some insight and there opinion. thank you

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

z3bul0n said:


> im looking at purchasing a new kayak either the jackson cooda or i hot my eye on one of those new feel free lure 11.5. they seem pretty nice and have some good reviews but i sat in a jackson cooda and my back pain went right away. the feelfree doesnt seem to have as high of a seat back but i know sometimes that doesnt always matter. anyone have one of these feelfree's that could give me some insight and there opinion. thank you
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Yakfish is the guy to talk to! Send him a message.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes I have one. The seat is a thing of pure beauty! I live in Fairborn. You're welcome to come by and have a seat if you like. Only catch is I'm moving to Canada and I'm leaving Sunday afternoon. Not sure when I'll be back. But you can stop by today or tomorrow.

If not be sure to check out White Water Warehouse. That's where I bought mine. Great people there who really know their stuff. They would probably even let you demo one.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

The Lure is the way to go! I bought mine as well from White Water Warehouse. They were awesome! The seat...I cannot say enough about how comfortable the seat is. High or low position the gravity seat is one one of the main selling points. Also it's 36" wide and very stable but still tracks very well. I was torn between a Jackson kayak and a Feel Free kayak and I am very happy with my choice. Also the Lures come with a ton of mods already done so it was "water ready."


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

ill have to go check that place out. do you remember how much the lure 11.t was out the door? and do you know they carry\price on jackson cuda 12 . i went and sat in one at great miami outfitters and fell in love but im definatly going to go check out the lure also. they seem to be a little cheaper and i like some of the mods better on the lure but is the quality comparable? and i have alot of back pain and that seat on the lure doesnt seem to go up as high in the bacm as the cuda seat. still going to check them out tho. looks can be deceiving sometimes. thanks everyone for the feedback. i definatly value peoples opinions on here.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

10' - $999
11.5' - $1149
13.5' - $1499 
These are all approx prices as I believe all dealers have the same pricing throughout the US


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are looking for a Jackson Kayak - get a hold of Columbus Kayak. http://columbus-kayak.com/ They will take good care of you!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

If the Cuda is the one I'm thinking of, that one is more built for speed while the Lure is built to be very stable, stable enough that you can do the Irish Jig on it. It depends on what you are most concerned about. Speed or stablness. Both have a place in kayak fishing. The Lure is super nice but one issue is some people have gotten cracks in it and the tracks are FeelFree tracks, so you gotta get a adapter to get ram mount products and such. 

Whitewater Warehouse which is right in Dayton, can help you out also.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

yeab ha e read alot about the cracks, ecspecially behind the seat to the sides. like 15 angles comi,g together. terrible design flaw. going with a cuda for sure. i want this thing to last a while and i think the feelfree is a bit on the generic side, no offense to anyone out there. just would rather buy quality. hell id like to stand but when i do get to stand and fish i wanna sit down so its one of those things that seems great til youre out there for 6 to 8 hours where sitting woukd be more more enjoyable. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

also forgot to thank yakfish, wish i coukd come paddke it but i work weekends so no can do. the invitation is much appreciated though sir.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

If you are considering a Jackson Cuda 14, I have one for sale at a pretty fair price!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=276533


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you selling your one old? You have a field and stream eagle run don't you?


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

yeah im selling it, its an eagle talon 12 sot kayak with the elevated stadium style seat. 475. paid 550 plus tax. not a bad deal. only used it twice for 2 hours ach trip. i got to think about mounting that fish finder and drilling holes.,figure why,drill holes is something i know im going tos ell a,d then upgrade, might as well sell it brand new a,d get one ill keep for a while and do whatever i want to with it and not feel bad about drilling holes or whatever. let me know if you know anybody interested. also comes with the stock seat it came with. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

heres the kayak, comes with everything you would get when you purchase it new, scotty style rod holder, 2 flush mounts, anchor trolley, anchor, paddle holder bugees on both sides. has rod leashes attached to the flush mouts also. kept in my harage at all times. 475$ 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

z3bul0n said:


> heres the kayak, comes with everything you would get when you purchase it new, scotty style rod holder, 2 flush mounts, anchor trolley, anchor, paddle holder bugees on both sides. has rod leashes attached to the flush mouts also. kept in my harage at all times. 475$
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Post it in the marketplace forum. It'll go quick there.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i did.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I'm guessing we are waiting til you get a new yak for me to help you with your finder setup lol


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

yeah i meant to tell you. ill let you know. shouldnt be long. i dont have to sell the old one first im just trying to find "the one"

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

